# Experimenting with adding dynamics



## hbuus (Sep 23, 2009)

I've just begun experimenting with adding dynamics to the music (from p to mf etc.)

Latest version (Oct 10):
http://www.box.net/shared/jnrhkhqcng

*

Earlier version (Oct 7):
http://www.box.net/shared/obftc71jbu

Earlier version (Oct 4):

1) No reverb used except from what is built into the Sonivox library 
http://www.box.net/shared/k5s5zsed1a 

2) A little extra reverb added (L96 Small Hall from Samplicity) 
http://www.box.net/shared/g9cjx2md14 


Previous versions:

What do you think about this:
Version 2: http://www.box.net/shared/099aaeos4v
(higher volume + less reverb)
Version 1: http://www.box.net/shared/hhecv5rkuy

Korg Nanokontrol is a really nice tool for this kind of task.

Thanks for all constructive feedback you may have.

Best regards,
Henrik


----------



## Hannes_F (Sep 23, 2009)

Henrik,

great improvement. Now that you have opened the door you can walk through it entirely and there is an exciting world of expression and nuances waiting at the other side.

The volume is perfect for the mixing stage but for a mastered version it would be a tad too low IMO.


----------



## hbuus (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks, Hannes. Both for listening and for offering such nice, encouraging words. I really appreciate it.
I'm happy to hear you think there is great improvement.
I will continue trying to improve.
It is actually quite fun, while earlier I thought it was more of a frustration to make music.
The Korg Nanokontrol has made things a lot easier for me, as I said above.

Best regards,
Henrik

PS. Yes it's true, the volume is very low. I will correct this



EDIT:
Here is a new version with higher volume + less reverb:
http://www.box.net/shared/099aaeos4v


----------



## alphabetgreen (Oct 4, 2009)

Is that the 'pathetique'? It's a nice sound initially, but your volume control's a wee bit careless. It needs to be smoother.


----------



## hbuus (Oct 4, 2009)

Here is an updated version:

1) No reverb used except from what is built into the Sonivox library
http://www.box.net/shared/k5s5zsed1a

2) A little extra reverb added (L96 Small Hall from Samplicity)
http://www.box.net/shared/g9cjx2md14

I am still not 100% satisfied with this, because I find that, at least for me, it takes practice and experiments to make the CC-curves sound "right". I'm not there yet, but IMO it's getting better.

Henrik


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 4, 2009)

yes , absolutely right about that.
Personaly i can spend 4 times more effort on adjusting cc data than the actual composition itself.

I think this sounds pretty decent, maybe the string attacks on the end are a bit too pronounced, but id say you are definitely doing it right.

Try to adjust cc data like the players have to think about breath and bow(el) movements... a slight crescendo/decrescendo on each bow stroke for instance..just keeping things in constant movement can certaintly make all the difference IMO.-


----------



## hbuus (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks, Pzy-Clone!

I have used CC11 for the first time now, it's on the bassoons.
I've tried to make the tones fade out the way I've heard you guys do it.
If I was a better keyboard player, it would be much easier - then I would play the piece and adjust the CC11-fader on my Nanokontrol meanwhile.
It's a bit difficult to get it right when you're recording the CC11 movements AFTER the notes have been played in, I think.
But anyway, this is my first attempt, I guess with practice it gets easier.

The strings I have adjusted in two ways.
First, the CC1 chanòI    ²¬°I    ²¬±I    ²¬²I    ²¬³I    ²¬´I    ²¬µI    ²¬¶I    ²¬·I    ²¬¸I    ²¬¹I    ²¬ºI    ²¬»I    ²¬¼I    ²¬½I    ²¬¾I    ²¬¿I    ²¬ÀI    ²¬ÁI    ²¬ÂI    ²¬ÃI    ²¬ÄI    ²¬ÅI    ²¬ÆI    ²¬ÇI    ²¬ÈI    ²¬ÉI    ²¬ÊI    ²¬ËI    ²¬ÌI    ²¬ÍI    ²¬ÎI    ²¬ÏI    ²¬ÐI    ²¬ÑI    ²¬ÒI    ²¬ÓI    ²¬ÔI    ²¬ÕI    ²¬ÖI    ²¬×I    ²¬ØI    ²¬ÙI    ²¬ÚI    ²¬ÛI    ²¬ÜI    ²¬ÝI    ²¬ÞI    ²


----------



## hbuus (Oct 10, 2009)

Here's a new version:
http://www.box.net/shared/jnrhkhqcng

Please notice I see this as work in progress.
That means I am uploading stuff even though I am not satisfied with it. 
But I try to take in the feedback from you guys and then use it to improve this piece.

What do you think about the piece?

I think it's difficult to get things right.
But I try!

Henrik


----------



## Stevie (Oct 20, 2009)

I liked the latest version. Definitely a progress.


----------



## hbuus (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for giving feedback, Stevie.
I'm really glad to hear you liked the latest version!
I need the encouragement, I must admit.
I am not very self confident with making orchestral music yet.
I'll continue writing on this piece and post a new update when I think there's something to post.

Thanks again!

Henrik


----------



## Stevie (Oct 22, 2009)

You're welcome, keep it coming


----------



## re-peat (Oct 22, 2009)

hbuus @ Tue Oct 20 said:


> Thanks for giving feedback, Stevie.
> I'm really glad to hear you liked the latest version!
> I need the encouragement, I must admit.
> I am not very self confident with making orchestral music yet.
> ...



Henrik,

You don't have to be so hard on yourself, really. Try making music with confidence and joy (even a gloomy Russian bit such as this one) rather than with insecurity and self-doubt. Apart from the fact that a lack of confidence doesn't help to get you in the ideal state of mind to make music, it also reflects on the performance, as can be heard here: the general feeling I'm having when listening to this, is that your orchestra sounds almost as if it's affraid to play the music.
If I may, very carefully, offer some suggestions: the bassoons' notes are still too much 'portato', and that is something which disrupts the coherence of the motive they're playing. And a similar thing is happening with the violas: some of the attacks are still too strong (in comparision to the sustain part) which, again, breaks the melody up too much. 
Maybe it'll help if you sing those phrases first out loud and carefully listen to how you articulate them vocally, and then try to transplant that articulation into the programming of the instruments.
Every note should be considered individually, yes, but much more important is the 'expressive arc' which ties the whole phrase together. Put differently: there's two types of dynamics to consider: the dynamic of the individual word (the note) and the dynamic of the entire sentence (the melody). Both should have a solid musical logic.

Having said that, the progress is remarkable throughout all the versions which you have posted already. If you manage to get rid of some of those nagging doubts (which are entirely unjustified anyway) and carry on with conviction and dedication, you'll make yourself a very happy Henrik one of these days. I'm sure of it.

All the best.

_


----------



## hbuus (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for listening and commenting, re-peat.

You are absolutely right that I go to the MIDI-keyboard without confidence and often without joy also; this is probably one of the reasons I am not making music very often. Basically I think to myself I might as well just play Civilization IV instead of making music, because making music is too difficult and I will never learn. With that basic assumption about myself (which I know is not true, because I really am learning), no wonder making music becomes a pain and not a joy for me! 

Anyway, I know what you mean when you say there are two types of dynamics to consider.
I will experiment with the bassoons and violas the way you suggest.
Singing each phrase + listening to the original CD recording some more also.
And you made me smile very much with the last paragraph!
Thank you for the kind words and the encouragement, and for noticing the improvements in the versions here.
It gives me a little kick inside and frankly warms my heart that you have confidence I will be able to learn this stuff.

Best regards,
Henrik


----------

